# Shoe repairs (stitching required)- a mission impossible???



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

HI everyone

I have a pair of shoes that came unstitched last week. Nothing major, with the right needle it would take about 10 minutes work and they would be new again... unfortunately i cant seem to be able to find anyone who will do this job!

I have been taking my shoes to different places only to hear.... " No Madam, we repair shoes but no stitching!" as if I was asking them to go to the moon and back.

Now, this is a city with 2 million people... most of whom are expats.. I know exactly where to take these shoes when i go back home for a holiday this summer, but surely someone here does this??????:confused2:

I had the same predicament when the zip of one of my pairs of jeans broke last year.. luckily i was going back to Europe on business and i got it done there...

Does anyone know of a shoe repair shop, preferably in Marina end of town, that does all repairs and yes including stitching???? How about simple tailoring ????

Any help would be most welcome. I tried to google it but came up with nothing!:ranger:


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

I've been after a proper shoe repair place for years and, like you, have had to resort to taking things back to Europe. I've even checked with my tailor if they know of anywhere in Karama or Satwa that can do the job... no luck 

Sorry I can't help. Cheers, GD.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

you are looking for a cobbler...I doubt it you would find it in the more upscale parts of town...try areas like Satwa or maybe even Sharjah...you know where the masses shop...Better yet, ask the guy who picks up your trash (I am not kidding...ask those who cannot afford to buy new shoes and just get their old ones repaired)...I am sure someone must be servicing them. And don't worry on the quality, some of these old cobblers can be quite skillfull with a needle and a hammer...you can even ask a cabbie...

If you come across a Pakistani cab driver just ask him where to find a "Mochee" (MO is pronounced like More with out the re, Ch as in Chips and ee as in ending with Y..Mo ch ee)


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Mo chai ?


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

|James| said:


> Mo chai ?


No thanks I have just had my tea 

Mo Chai sounds like More tea (chai means tea in Urdu)...or was it this you really intended to say 

Mochee (chee is pronounced as in CHEESE minus the SE) and is the urdu word for Cobbler.


----------



## hakeemdxb (Apr 19, 2010)

There is a shop near Khaleej Centre in Bur Dubai , They can get the job done for you. I am pretty sure about it.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

stockbroker said:


> There is a shop near Khaleej Centre in Bur Dubai , They can get the job done for you. I am pretty sure about it.


THanks! I will give it a try!


----------



## GlabrousD (Apr 21, 2010)

Yoga girl said:


> THanks! I will give it a try!


Hiya Yoga Girl, please let us know if they're OK... I'll probably need to use them myself soon.

Thanks very much, GD.


----------



## bunnty79 (Apr 14, 2009)

go ibn-e-batuta mall in jebel (near geant customer center) u will find a cobbles (opposite to fun city)
cheers


----------

